# Retrofitting a treadmill for dogs?



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

So, we've been thinking about buying a treadmill for ourselves, but thought it could be great if there was a way to retrofit so the dogs can use it too! Any suggestions on how to do this? Are there treadmills out there that have dog accessories?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

You really don't need to change it. Just train the dog to run on it.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

You don't need to change it but make sure you buy one with a long track. Some are shorter than others. I think the treadmills made for running are longer. My GSD is long and she just fits on my long track treadmill.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Don't you need something to attach a leash to, to keep them on the treadmill?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I searched Youtube for videos on how to do it. This is the one I liked best - using lots of praise and patience!

Step By Step Treadmill Dog Training - YouTube


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I'm sure you've seen this before since I've posted it one or two times:





My girl needs nothing additional added to my human treadmill in order to walk on it. The only recommendation I have is to get the longest belt you can afford. Mine is a True 825 commercial treadmill that has a 20" x 63" running surface. Pimg is currently walking at about 2.7mph and occasionally I do a quick burst of 3.2mph for a few seconds. She has plenty of room to walk though I don't think she'd be able to all-out run. Perhaps she would if I shape her to walk really close to the front of the belt. Currently she seems to walk at about the middle section of the belt, which is fine for the speed she's walking.

I've never had her fall off the end and I've never attached a lead to the treadmill... (At first I did hang a lead over the treadmill rails, but I quickly found that was not important.)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Does she trot at that speed - which would require greater stride? I know mine don't break into a trot on a walk unless I push myself up to about 4 mph.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Nope, I haven't gotten her to the point of trotting. It's not something I regularly work, though I do kinda have my phases. Recently I've been walking her on it nearly every day. My thinking on the treadmill is to progress SLOWLY. (I should take that perspective in all my training, but I don't. Shame on me.) So for the time being we are working on a decent walking speed (about 2.7-2.8mph) and working on duration- have slowing worked from 5mins, to 7mins, to 10mins, to 15mins, and now were working on 20min sessions. I may start uping the speed, but in general I really haven't found the speed to be an issue. She seems to enjoy the added exercise and will go jump on the treadmill if I tell her "let's go for a walk!" I usually play tug with her once the session is finished. Often, I do the sessions immediately prior to going to be at night.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

How much should I expect to spend for a decent treadmill with a longer deck? I see prices are all over the place, not sure if costlier is necessarily better though.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Mine was $5500 new, but I got it for $550 when we redid our workout facility here at work.


----------



## Gilly1331 (Apr 16, 2011)

Only thing I needed to teach my guys was treats and I attached the leash to the bar above by the buttons. A long deck would be the best thing that I would change about my treadmill. I wish it was longer bc my male is almost stepping off the back when he is walking on it. My two females are ok but would also benefit with the longer deck. Otherwise patience, treats, praise and time!


----------

